# 53' Western Flyer X53 clean up.



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have had this bike over two years and finally started the clean up.  Missing a couple of the acorn nuts and a pedal, but believe it is complete after that.  Will need to replace the stem due to the wedge being broken off and will probably replace the bars too.  Will post some updated pictures as I go.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 1, 2017)

Finally got the screw out of the chaingaurd so I was able to take it apart.  Did a quick clean on the frame and the chaingaurd.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 1, 2017)

Pulled the little parts out of the Purple Power degreaser.  Thank you @fboggs1986 for telling me about this stuff.  The chrome and paint is cleaning up a lot better than I expected.  All this is ready for a bath and some kind of wax.  Now to clean up the little parts and finish the frame.  Then the tank and wheels.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 1, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Pulled the little parts out of the Purple Power degreaser.  Thank you @fboggs1986 for telling me about this stuff.  The chrome and paint is cleaning up a lot better than I expected.  All this is ready for a bath and some kind of wax.  Now to clean up the little parts and finish the frame.  Then the tank and wheels.
> 
> View attachment 685268 View attachment 685264 View attachment 685266 View attachment 685270



Coming out nice man, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 1, 2017)

That's turning out great! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Pulled the little parts out of the Purple Power degreaser.  Thank you @fboggs1986 for telling me about this stuff.  The chrome and paint is cleaning up a lot better than I expected.  All this is ready for a bath and some kind of wax.  Now to clean up the little parts and finish the frame.  Then the tank and wheels.
> 
> View attachment 685268 View attachment 685264 View attachment 685266 View attachment 685270



Hard work pays off, Keep after it. Looking very good.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 2, 2017)

I like the look of your Western and what you
have done.
I have a similar bike and I’m doing the same
thing.
Thanks for sharing and keep posting when
possible.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you for the compliments, it is cleaning up much nicer than expected. Especially the chrome.  Have these tires, pedals and license plate to put on, thinking they will look good.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 2, 2017)

I would rather have a bike like yours than one that has been re-chromed or painted again.
The red tires and pedals will look great.
That is one cool plate!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 2, 2017)

Finished up the wheels.  The chrome surprised me again, not perfect but so much nicer than expected.  Hubs were covered in grease so they came out very nice too.  I will get some daylight pictures when I wash everything.  Now on to all the small stuff and the tank.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 2, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Finished up the wheels.  The chrome surprised me again, not perfect but so much nicer than expected.  Hubs were covered in grease so they came out very nice too.  I will get some daylight pictures when I wash everything.  Now on to all the small stuff and the tank.
> 
> View attachment 686068 View attachment 686069 View attachment 686070 View attachment 686071



Man those cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 3, 2017)

Cleaned up the outside of the tank and it looks good.  The right side of the bike definitely took the brunt of the elements in the shed it sat in.  Now on to washing everything and waxing.  Just want to seal up the paint and chrome what would like some opinions as to what would be the best product to use?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice work. What's your method? The red's coming back strong, can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 4, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Nice work. What's your method? The red's coming back strong, can't wait to see it all done.




Thank you.  Just using WD40 and #0000 steel wool on the paint, then using PB Blaster, #3 and #0000 steel wool on the chrome.  I would like to get the red back a little closer to what is under the reflector but nervous about scrubbing anymore because of the striping.  Hoping the wax will bring it back a little more.  If the rain clears up it will all get a bath and waxing will start as soon as parts are dry.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow, your hard work is really making this bike 'pop'!  I can't wait to see more pics as it comes back together.  Keeps me hopeful that I might find a bike like this one day!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 6, 2017)

Got to wax all the parts yesterday afternoon. Started to assemble late last night.


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2017)

Lookin great.Will ya have it for sale at the shows??


----------



## Scribble (Oct 7, 2017)

One of my dream bikes


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 11, 2017)

vincev said:


> Lookin great.Will ya have it for sale at the shows??




Thank you Vince.  It may come to a show but probably won't be for sale.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 11, 2017)

Been busy so I haven't had the chance to finish getting it together.  Did decide to clean up the og bars and use them.  Had to replace the stem with the closest one I had. Also had to replace the crank, it was bent and rigged to make the bearing race work. Can't wait to finish and take it for a ride, of course it is supposed to rain the next couple days.


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 11, 2017)

I think you need some more projects...


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 11, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Got to wax all the parts yesterday afternoon. Started to assemble late last night.
> 
> View attachment 687864 View attachment 687865 View attachment 687867 View attachment 687868 View attachment 687869 View attachment 687870



o boy you got a reel nice collection there , the x53 come out reelly nice looks good !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 11, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Been busy so I haven't had the chance to finish getting it together.  Did decide to clean up the og bars and use them.  Had to replace the stem with the closest one I had. Also had to replace the crank, it was bent and rigged to make the bearing race work. Can't wait to finish and take it for a ride, of course it is supposed to rain the next couple days.
> 
> View attachment 690584 View attachment 690585



sweet!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 11, 2017)

Man that things looking good, that red’s poppin! Gotta ask what kind of wax you using? Lots of other awesome stuff, is that a green Manton Smith?


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 12, 2017)

That's turning out beautifully!! It's amazing what some patience and attention to detail, how well these old bikes come out. I had a blast working on my 58 X53, I'm sure you are gonna love yours! Outstanding job! Looking forward to the final product. Joe


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 12, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Man that things looking good, that red’s poppin! Gotta ask what kind of wax you using? Lots of other awesome stuff, is that a green Manton Smith?




Thank you again for the compliments.  I used Turtle Wax express carnuba spray wax.  That is a green Manton & Smith Ranger back there, the repainted one next to it is also a Manton with a Nonpareil badge.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 12, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> That's turning out beautifully!! It's amazing what some patience and attention to detail, how well these old bikes come out. I had a blast working on my 58 X53, I'm sure you are gonna love yours! Outstanding job! Looking forward to the final product. Joe




Thank you, I was checking out the one you got from Tinker.  It came out great.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 12, 2017)

Here is the little progress I made last night. Now just the rear hub, rear reflector and chaingaurd.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 16, 2017)

Finally done, and a quick test ride taken.  Will get some daylight pictures tomorrow.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 17, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Finally done, and a quick test ride taken.  Will get some daylight pictures tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 693454 View attachment 693455 View attachment 693457 View attachment 693458





Came out great! How's the ride?

I have to figure out how to get those Davis Deluxe whitewall  tires to you. At least to have as original equipment tires.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 17, 2017)

It rides pretty good.  I could use a lay back seat post for it though.  Only had to change the stem, pedals and crank which I'm pretty sure wasn't the original anyway.  Will need a Delta light base.  Here are the before and after pictures.  Thank you for all the compliments along the way.  Glad it is done and back on the road.


----------



## Boris (Oct 17, 2017)

Fabulous thread! Fabulous finish! Just the way I like 'em. Beats a shiny X-53 hands down, at least to me. Thanks for keeping us updated on your progress. Love all the stuff sitting in your shop too.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 18, 2017)

Here is my last addition to this bike.  A 1953 Ohio sesquicentennial bicycle plate.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 23, 2017)

Absolutely loved looking through this thread. What a great job frank! And boy the finish sure is nice on all of that!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 3, 2018)

I can't wait to implement your techniques to my X-53. Hoping to get similar results. Maybe I will find the elusive front light, a repop light will do. 
Your X53 is fantastic!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 3, 2018)

Boris said:


> Fabulous thread! Fabulous finish! Just the way I like 'em. Beats a shiny X-53 hands down, at least to me. Thanks for keeping us updated on your progress. Love all the stuff sitting in your shop too.




What Boris said !
Also.. I want to say thank you for what you have done with your X-53.

And to Dazed & Confused....that’s a fine X-53.
My sincere best of luck with yours as well.
Keep us posted!


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2018)

Lookin great !Will you be sellin soon ??


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 4, 2018)

Great finish to an awesome project!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 4, 2018)

Superb!! I did the same with a 1955 Murray.  Cool bikes.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Mar 10, 2018)

Mighty fine, looks just right ...


----------



## Nashman (Mar 31, 2018)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Finally done, and a quick test ride taken.  Will get some daylight pictures tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 693454 View attachment 693455 View attachment 693457 View attachment 693458



Train station picture is Swell!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 30, 2018)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Pulled the little parts out of the Purple Power degreaser.  Thank you @fboggs1986 for telling me about this stuff.  The chrome and paint is cleaning up a lot better than I expected.  All this is ready for a bath and some kind of wax.  Now to clean up the little parts and finish the frame.  Then the tank and wheels.
> 
> View attachment 685268 View attachment 685264 View attachment 685266 View attachment 685270




Can you how you cleaned up the front shock springs ie: chemicals/tools?


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2018)

Hey,did you sell the bike I remember seeing it at the show.Looked good.


----------



## the tinker (May 1, 2018)

vincev said:


> Hey,did you sell the bike I remember seeing it at the show.Looked good.



I think a fellow from Florida bought it. I seen 4 of them for sale at Memory Lane. My old one was there and I got to ride it. 56 Vette [Joe] bought it from me last year. He brought it to the swap. He got it looking and riding great. These are smooth bikes to ride.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I think a fellow from Florida bought it. I seen 4 of them for sale at Memory Lane. My old one was there and I got to ride it. 56 Vette [Joe] bought it from me last year. He brought it to the swap. He got it looking and riding great. These are smooth bikes to ride.



Yup,I have one .and thought of getting Neanderthols.I see that girls version is still listed om CL but price is too high for its condition.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 2, 2018)

Neanderthal77 said:


> It rides pretty good.  I could use a lay back seat post for it though.  Only had to change the stem, pedals and crank which I'm pretty sure wasn't the original anyway.  Will need a Delta light base.  Here are the before and after pictures.  Thank you for all the compliments along the way.  Glad it is done and back on the road.
> 
> View attachment 693653 View attachment 693654 View attachment 693655 View attachment 693656 View attachment 693657 View attachment 693658 View attachment 693659 View attachment 693660



Great job


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 17, 2018)

I have the same bike , hopefully mine comes out that good,  really nice job i love them just like this , perfect rider,  that way you can enjoy it !


----------



## skiptooth (Nov 18, 2018)

Great job looks awesome....


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Nov 19, 2018)

Amazing job. And nice narrative thread and pics.
 I 'm doing much the same with a girly X53. Somehow I just can't get up any enthusiasm for those headlight so won't bother trying to find one for mine.
Thanks for taking time to share.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like the last time he replied to his original post was Oct. Of last year .


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you guys, I had fun cleaning up the bike.  Unfortunately I sold it to a fellow caber because he wanted it.  Next time I saw it the red tires, pedals and original paperwork were gone and it was sold again to another caber.  I saw pictures of it at the fall Memory Lane and it was now missing the light, rear reflector and other parts.  I am getting to the point I am just going to start parting them because it seems that is what happens to many of the bikes I have sold.


----------

